# Recent pictures of Kaiser



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Well i haven't posted any pictures of Kaiser lately so i thought i would share a couple with you

Doesn't he look comfy in this picture, 1 of his fav positions to sit in










Smiling for the camera










Looking all handsome


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww hes gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

hes a real cutie!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ooo I think I'm in love :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

wow!! he is one good looking GSD!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Is kaisers breeder is scotland????


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Gorgeous :wink:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

a handsom chappy :smile5:


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice name and great pics. The one by the couch is the best. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_awwww great pics!!! he is a handsome boy indeed !! :001_tt1:_


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments



Spaniel mad said:


> Is kaisers breeder is scotland????


No Kaisers breeder is from near birmingham. His breeder is Nikonis GSD


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

haha cobi likes to sit down in the same position like urs in the 1st pic.... 

ur dog is really stunning... love his face :001_tt1:


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello wotta beauty he reminded me of my gorgeous girl Ruby ( r.i.p ) brought a tear to my eyes, my girl was my universe we had almost 14 fantastic years together!!! x x x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Kaiser is gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Brilliant name for GSD, he looks very comfy


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a handsome beastie!! X


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He's lovely


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Definately a handsome boy!! Lol! I love the one of him laid down by the sofa!


----------

